# Members of Religious Militia Charged w/Plotting to Attack Cops, Cop Funerals



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.....

One MSM brief


> WHEATLAND TOWNSHIP, Mich.  (AP) - Prosecutors say members of a Christian militia group hoped to touch off an uprising against the U.S.  government by killing police officers.
> 
> Nine members of the Michigan-based Hutaree are in custody. They are accused of plotting to kill a police officer and slaughter scores more by bombing the funeral.
> 
> ...



_NY Times_


> David B. Stone Sr. and his wife, Tina, made no secret about the fact that they were part of a militia, neighbors say. The couple frequently let visitors in military fatigues erect tents in front of their trailer home at the intersection of rural dirt roads, and the sound of gunfire was routine.
> 
> A Michigan State Police tank headed down a street in Hillsdale County on Monday during a militia-related standoff.
> 
> ...



Primary resources:
Court documents

Hutaree web page (while it lasts, anyway) - "About Us" page (PDF also attached) - "Doctrine of the Hutaree" page (PDF also attached)

Hutaree Facebook page

18 U.S.C. § 2331 : US Code - Section 2331: Definitions (of terrorism)


> .... the term "domestic terrorism" means activities that -
> (A) involve acts dangerous to human life that are a violation of the criminal laws of the United States or of any State;
> (B) appear to be intended -
> (i) to intimidate or coerce a civilian population;
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (30 Mar 2010)

Hmmm... they remind me of the Tremor brothers from 'Smokin Aces'...


----------



## mariomike (30 Mar 2010)

Security at police funerals must be a major concern. 
At the police funeral in Ottawa this year it was estimated that thousands ( I have read various numbers, but all in the thousands ) of police attended. 
"Firefighters and paramedics, along with other police services including the RCMP, will also join the funeral procession": 
http://dailygleaner.canadaeast.com/rss/article/909862


----------



## pbi (4 Apr 2010)

What is it about the political culture in the US that generates groups like this? It's not just a reaction to Obama: these people have been around for decades. When I was in 1PP, a group down in Louisiana spread stories in the local area that a Partnership for Peace exercise we were involved in at Fort Polk LA was really a front for a UN attempt to infiltrate troops into the US in preparation for an invasion. How can people be so ignorant and readily gulled? (just the idea of the UN organizing anything is funny enough, never mind taking over the US...)What fuels their paranoia to the point that they think armed violence against their own government is a good idea?

Cheers


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Apr 2010)

.... via the _Detroit Free Press_:


> .... Nov. 15, 2008: Joshua Clough and David Stone Sr. appear on a Webcast describing a trip-wire system that would later be shown in a YouTube video they shot.
> 
> Dec. 8, 2008: Clough -- upset that the federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives had been poking around about gun ownership -- posts a message on a Web site that declares Hutaree members ready to go to war. Under the name Azuurlin, Clough allegedly writes: "We have and will return the fire -- the question is, will you?" That same day, prosecutors allege, Stone Sr. sends an e-mail to Hutaree members stating that the ATF was looking to start a "fire fight."
> 
> ...


_More on link_


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Apr 2010)

pbi said:
			
		

> What is it about the political culture in the US that generates groups like this?



There's always been the ultra/super/extreme/finatical far, very far right wing nut jobs out there. In the US it goes back decades and decades, if not even longer.

In Canada, there must be something similar to some degree, but I can only recollect the Alberta militia thing a year or two ago.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## a_majoor (6 Apr 2010)

Being exposed to the political process seems to be involved:

http://toledoblade.com/article/20100401/NEWS16/4010369



> *Most indicted members of militia group are voters*
> By TOM TROY
> BLADE POLITICS WRITER
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2010)

This from the _New York Times_:


> The Stone family, and the fiercely militant Christian group that revolved around them at a ramshackle homestead outside of town here, were best known by their neighbors for their active use of guns and their increasingly heated talk about fighting back violently against the government.
> 
> But their biggest and most surprising adversary was practically next door: the local branch of the Michigan Militia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (8 Apr 2010)

pbi said:
			
		

> What is it about the political culture in the US that generates groups like this?



Its called 'freedom of speech' - unfortunately, they gave it to everybody.

Its a bit of a bad idea when you combine it with the right to bear arms, but it seems to work for them most of the time...


----------



## pbi (9 Apr 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Its called 'freedom of speech' - unfortunately, they gave it to everybody.
> 
> Its a bit of a bad idea when you combine it with the right to bear arms, but it seems to work for them most of the time...



Freedom of speech makes people want to kill the police? Really?

This group doesn't just seem to be about speaking: they also seem (in an admittedly rather dimwitted, Trailer Park Boys kind of way) to be acting out and preparing themselves.

And what is it these people fear so much about the UN? (They've obviously never spent five minutes around a UN-run military operation).

Cheers


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 May 2010)

They let these guys out?  This from the BBC (highlights mine):


> Nine alleged members of a radical US Christian militia group accused of plotting to wage war against the US have been freed from jail on bond.
> 
> A judge in Detroit ordered their release, despite prosecutors' objections, imposing strict conditions including electronic tagging.
> 
> ...



_- edited to add following:_

18 U.S.C. § 2384 : US Code - Section 2384: Seditious conspiracy:


> If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.



18 U.S.C. § 2332a : US Code - Section 2332A: Use of weapons of mass destruction:


> (a) Offense Against a National of the United States or Within the United States.
> 
> - A person who, without lawful authority, uses, threatens, or attempts or conspires to use, a weapon of mass destruction -
> (1) against a national of the United States while such national is outside of the United States;
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 May 2010)

This seems to make more sense - from Reuters:


> A U.S. appeals court on Thursday temporarily blocked the pretrial release of nine Midwestern militia members accused of plotting to kill police and wage a war against the government.
> 
> The members of a militia group called the Hutaree had been ordered freed on bond until their trial by a federal judge in Detroit who said prosecutors failed to persuade her that they were a danger to the community.
> 
> ...


----------

